# Turbo cams vs non turbo cams



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
The e16s has this cam: (all degrees)
duration 232 int 232 exh
int open 11
int close 41
exh close 6
exh open 46
And the e15et has this cam
duration 232 int 232 exh
int open 5
int close 47
exh close 12
exh open 40
I can asume this is the same e16s cam, advanced 6 degrees for turbo
I have an e16s turboed engine, and runs great til 4k
Is it possible that due to this 6 degrees retarded cam this e16s turboed engine has too much reversion (high exh pre turbine pressure, it has a small ct9 turbo) and performance limited? (more)
Thanks in advance


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Your post is confusing. The cams appear to have the same life and duration... 

Do you have adjustable cam gears on your car? If so are they currently advanced/retarded? I am talking Cam timing not base timing.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry
That specs are what the fsm tells for the e16 and e15et
Only diference seems to be that the e15et is advanced 6 degrees, and that makes sense to avoid exhaust reversion with stock manifold and stock turbo


----------

